# Up comming litters



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

All these girls are bred to a broken champagne tan

Black self- due any day
Blue Brindle(avy/a) - due in about a week 
Chocolate Fox- due 7-10 days
Agouti Broken(A/?)- due 7-10 days
Black Tan- just starting to show


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cant wait for the litters


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Oooo do you have pictures of the blue brindle??


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

The blue brindle not the best pics the lighting is off or something but she is definitely blue not black









This is the self black doe today. I'm sure she is going to have her litter tonight she's acting a little off she's so big around I can't fit my thumb and index fingers around her. I'm not really sure what that brown blotch is :? I've never seen it till today.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Erica08 said:


> ...but she is definitely blue not black


Blue (d/d) dilutes the yellow portion of brindle to off-white (the same way that blue dilutes recessive yellow to "buff"). In order to breed it into a yellow and yet maintain the blue stripes you have to "work against" either the blue or the yellow and that's really hard to do. That's why chocolate and black brindles show better. I'm not saying she isn't blue, but she doesn't look like the blue brindles I've seen and bred in the past.

Your self black looks way too light to be a black to me, as well. I'm left wondering if either my screen or your camera is somehow way off! :lol:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I think it's my camera :lol: I want to try and get some pics outside in some natural light see if that works better but just haven't had the time. The black doe is certainly a poor black at any rate and I have no idea where the brownish red bloch came from as yesterday was the first time it showed up.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Avy/at? Isn't that brindle tan? :?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

oops it should be avy/a I don't think she has any tan


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Well I had two litters born 9/22 the black self doe and the blue brindle doe both had litters of eight there are 4 pe in the brindle's litter the other 12 are be. Pics in a few days


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cant wait for pics


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok here are pics at day 2 days old
Black doe 








she ended up having a total of 10 3 bucks 6 does and 1 I couldn't tell. For now I culled 4, 2 smallest boys 1runty girl and the unknown kit.

Brindle doe








She had 3 boys and 5 girls I culled 2 runts the one way over on the right was one of them. You can see on the bottom left the one kit is a brindle.


----------

